# What is this ???? PLant ID please



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

okay so i live in brazil as many of you already know and i found a very interesting plant. Okay so we have a 13 acre farm here and near the house ther is a small stream on a small hill so what I did was make a small, natural nursury will the water coming from the spring. Some plants are native others are not, one of them looks like eleocharis acicularis except it dosn't form a carpt it grows in a bunch kinda like java moss. Here is what it looks like except it forms a big bush if left untrimed 
and what is the difference between eleocharis parvula and acicularis????? and can some one please explain and if possible show photos of the two :fish5:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe its an emersed form of it. Is it in water or what. Sure does look nice.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like DHG to me. When it grows, it will be in small patches until it all fills in. That's where you get the carpet affect. If under proper lighting and nutrients, you can cut it (like a lawn) and it will propagate faster. I usually cut it uniformly at ~ 2".


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

yes Susan its under water but it dosn't grow uniformaly like DHG and if it is then why is it growing in a ball form. like right now it looks like a giant ball of green hair in my aqarium and if someone can plz tell me what is the difference between eleocharis parvula and acicularis ??????????


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

is Eleocharis parvula


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

how do you know Littlefish and what is the difference between eleocharis parvula and acicularis ??????????


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't answer the question at hand, but sure would like to have some. I like the looks of it that way better than dhg.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Parvula is shorter maximum maybe 15cm , a little curly and a bit darker then acicularis. Acicularis can grow all the way to 30cm.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

then its Acicularis!!! by the way susankat i would love to give you as much as you want but you must help with the shipping charges. I live in the city Piracanjuba in the state of Goias in Brazil. I can help with the shipping rates


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

littlefish said:


> Parvula is shorter maximum maybe 15cm , a little curly and a bit darker then acicularis. Acicularis can grow all the way to 30cm.


Thanks Littlefish :fish10:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

theguppyman said:


> then its Acicularis!!! by the way susankat i would love to give you as much as you want but you must help with the shipping charges. I live in the city Piracanjuba in the state of Goias in Brazil. I can help with the shipping rates


Can you find out how much for shipping to US zip code 74146. Hopefully it won't get caught in customs.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Sure I will look into it susan


----------

